# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vriend betrapt op masturberen

## anonymous

gisteren kwam ik wat vroeger thuis en ik betrapte mijn vriend aan zijn computer met zijn broek naar beneden terwijl hij net klaarkwam, dit stoort me niet echt, maar wel het feit dat zijn computerscherm vol porno stond en nu blijkt dat hij minstens 4 keer per week naar porno kijkt op het internet en daarbij masturbeert. Zijn computer staat vol!

Ik vind dat niet leuk dat hij opgewonden geraakt van andere vrouwen! is dat normaal gedrag? is het normaal dat ik het hier moeilijk mee heb?
Hebben jullie ook al zoiets meegemaakt?

dank je.

----------


## Wout

> gisteren kwam ik wat vroeger thuis en ik betrapte mijn vriend aan zijn computer met zijn broek naar beneden terwijl hij net klaarkwam, dit stoort me niet echt, maar wel het feit dat zijn computerscherm vol porno stond en nu blijkt dat hij minstens 4 keer per week naar porno kijkt op het internet en daarbij masturbeert. Zijn computer staat vol!
> 
> Ik vind dat niet leuk dat hij opgewonden geraakt van andere vrouwen! is dat normaal gedrag? is het normaal dat ik het hier moeilijk mee heb?
> Hebben jullie ook al zoiets meegemaakt?
> 
> dank je.


Als jonge volwassene kan ik alleen maar zeggen dat het veel vaker gebeurt dan meisjes denken. Ik heb zelf ook pas een vriendin en mn laptop staat ook vol porno. Nu we net samen zijn ben ik van plan om het eraf te gooien. Wat je vriend gedaan heeft is niet fijn voor jou maar ik begrijp het wel ergens. Soms voel ik ook zo'n enorme drang opkomen en dan moet ik gewoon sex hebben of masturberen. Als mijn vriendin geen zin heeft is er geen andere oplossing want het kan echt hevig opkomen. Als er iets is wat je goed moet onthouden is dat het volgende :

- Je mag niet denken dat je vriend masturbeert omdat hij jou niet aantrekkelijk zou vinden ! Misschien wilde hij je niet lastigvallen
- Het zou jammer zijn als je het masturberen als bedrog ziet! Je vriend ziet je waarschijnlijk doodgraag maar dat wil niet zeggen dat hij jou de enige mooie vrouw op aarde vindt. Het is psychisch niet verantwoord dat je dit zou denken. Als man moet je er ook mee kunnen leven dat vrouwen naar andere kerels kijken.. dat heet gezonde jaloezie

Dit is mijn mening maar...

----------


## anonymous

hey bedankt voor je reactie. Met die porno stoppen zal hij zeker niet doen, dit moet ik er maar bij nemen zegt hij. Hij heeft gewoon een super sex drive!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Niet te zwaar aan tillen, het is en blijft een vent he... En met die porno, is het geen persoonlijke aantrekking, het is gewoon een algemene zin in sex dan. Inderdaad, als jij er niet bent ofzo, of als je geen zin hebt, nah, dan kan het voor hem best leuk zijn om wat leuke plaatjes te hebben erbij.

Misschien moet je anders is voorstellen om samen wat fotos te maken ook, denk dattie dat ook wel leuk vindt, kan hij die ook 'gebruiken'. Al denk ik niet dat hij helemaal zal stoppen met de andere plaatjes... en ach... wat maakt het ook eigenlijk uit? Tis wel onschuldig vermaak zou ik haast zeggen, hij doet nix met ze ofzow...

----------


## otrivinjunk

hoop wel dat ie alleen gratis sites bezoekt, op die inbelsites of waar ze je creditcard vragen loop je letterlijk en figuurlijk leeg. en er samen gewoon over praten

----------


## anonymous

echt bedankt voor jullie reacties!

ja heb hem voorgesteld om samen wat foto's te maken en dat ziet ie zeker zitten. Voel me er al iets beter over. Was gewoon geschrokken toen ik hem daar zag zitten met zijn broek naar beneden vol porno op zijn computer! :-) ik moet het inderdaad blijven zien als een algemene zin in sex, en niet als persoonlijke aantrekking.

----------


## otrivinjunk

> echt bedankt voor jullie reacties!
> 
> ja heb hem voorgesteld om samen wat foto's te maken en dat ziet ie zeker zitten. Voel me er al iets beter over. Was gewoon geschrokken toen ik hem daar zag zitten met zijn broek naar beneden vol porno op zijn computer! :-) ik moet het inderdaad blijven zien als een algemene zin in sex, en niet als persoonlijke aantrekking.


lijkt me niet verstandig, foto's maken. wat gebeurt ermee als je relatie uit gaat? het internet staat vol met
dat soort foto's. gewoon niet aan beginnen is het beste advies.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Tsjah ehhh.... ze wonen samen volgens mij? Misschien dat je een beetje aan kan voelen hoe goed jullie relatie is. Ik zie er niet zoveel kwaad in. Is hij te vertrouwen? En zou hij dat ook zijn als het inderdaad uit zou gaan? Ik zelf heb er niet zoveel moeite mee, maarja, je moet dus inderdaad wel weten wat je aan iemand hebt. Als je daar niet zeker van bent, heeft Otrivinjunk misschien gelijk...

----------


## maharidoed

eh ja, het is en blijft moeilijk, en ook verleidelijk!!! Vooral omdat de man toch " geschapen " is met het jachtinstinct.

Vind het belangrijk als je er met elkaar over kunt praten( anders gebeurt het toch stiekum), tis wel een k.. gevoel vind je ook niet?
Maar om de pc er vol mee te zetten, zou ik niet doen, er zijn genoeg pagina's waar je naar behoefte kunt kijken, maar plaatjes opslaan, nee...!!!

----------


## otrivinjunk

blijf het link vinden, naaktfoto's van elkaar maken. als het goed gaat niets aan de hand, maar als het tot een breuk komt ? en in een verbroken relatie is de vrouw vaak toch de mindere partij. goed nadenken dus of je het werkelijk wil. in de winkel vind je adult-dvd's voor een paar euro. als je ze zat bent kun je ze altijd nog als bierviltje gebruiken.

----------


## anonymous

kan hem wel vertrouwen da weet ik, moest het ooit uit geraken zou hij die foto's van mij zeker niet aan iedereen gaan tonen. Ok zoiets weet je nooit maar ik denk het niet.

Heb het er nog steeds moeilijk mee dat ie toch wel een paar keer in de week naar porno kijkt en daarbij masturbeert.. Geloof er niet veel van dat ie zou stoppen als ie sexy foto's van mij heeft. Ik denk dat da eigen is aan de man om steeds op zoek te gaan naar iets anders.. :Mad:

----------


## soetje

> kan hem wel vertrouwen da weet ik, moest het ooit uit geraken zou hij die foto's van mij zeker niet aan iedereen gaan tonen. Ok zoiets weet je nooit maar ik denk het niet.
> 
> Heb het er nog steeds moeilijk mee dat ie toch wel een paar keer in de week naar porno kijkt en daarbij masturbeert.. Geloof er niet veel van dat ie zou stoppen als ie sexy foto's van mij heeft. Ik denk dat da eigen is aan de man om steeds op zoek te gaan naar iets anders..


Hoi, 

even opmerking over het deel "ik denk dat da eigen is aan de man om steeds op zoek te gaan naar iets anders". 
Zowel vrouwen en mannen hebben lichamelijke behoeftes, als die behoefte niet word bevredigd door een of andere reden, dan word op andere manier een oplossing voor gezorgd. In jouw geval was dat masturberen. 
Het verschil tussen man en vrouw is dat vrouw naast haar lichamelijke behoefte ook een sterke emotionele behoefte heeft die helaas niet word bevredigd door porno te kijken. Ik zou zeggen verdiep jezelf hoe hij denkt en voelt, dan pas zou je hem beter begrijpen en misschien ook samen naar porno kunnen kijken. Porno is geen bedreiging voor jullie relatie, het is pas een bedreiging als hij met een ander doet om zijn behoefte te bevredigen.

----------


## chickiej

tja ik woon nu samen maar ik heb er geen problemen meer zolang ik er maar niet bij ben of hoor ofzo vind ik het wel goed haha ze hebben soms nou eenmaal die drang om dat te doen.
Maar met die porno zou ik zelf ook niet echt leuk vinde ik denk dat als j er over praat dat jullie samen toch wel een oplossing kunnen vinden?

----------


## Paula1974

als jij verder niks tekort komt bij hem, zou ik me er niet te druk om maken..mocht hij daardoor geen zin meer hebben om met jou te vrijen, dan zou ik er zeker wat van zeggen. Ik zou het ook niet leuk vinden als nmijn man naar porno zou kijken, dus snap jouw reactie best..

----------


## Earth

Dit is een zeer normale reactie van je vriend. Mannen zijn nu eenmaal zo gemaakt, daarom dat veel vrouwen zeggen dat mannen maar aan één ding denken, dit is niet onze fout maar de werking van de natuur.

Dat hij masturbeert op porno is natuurlijk iets anders maar is ook heel normaal, dit wil niet meteen zeggen dat hij tekort doet bij jou, hij wil zeker gewoon wat afwisseling. Toch veel liever dit dan dat hij je bedriegt, niet?

Je moet er niet zo mee inzitten dat hij seksueel opgewonden raakt door andere vrouwen, mannen zijn nu eenmaal zo en er is spijtig genoeg niets wat je er tegen kan doen.

----------


## bébé

Ik begrijp niet goed waarom het hier steeds over mannen gaat??? Ik weet wel zeker dat er evengoed vrouwen zijn die gebruik maken van pornografische beelden om te masturberen. Alleen is het als vrouw not done om openlijk over zoiets te praten. Eén van de vele taboes die nog doorbroken moet worden. Vrouwen hebben idd vaker ook meer emotionele behoeftes, maar als de nood hoog is, waarom zouden wij dan geen verlichting mogen zoeken? Klaarkomen is nu éénmaal een leuk gevoel. Niets om zich over te schamen  :Stick Out Tongue:  En wat die naaktfoto's van elkaar betreft: als je er beide aan mee doet zou ik zeggen ok, maar als jij alleen in je blootje op de foto moet, dan zou ik er toch m'n bedenkingen bij hebben.

----------

